
With SEC workers offline, government shutdown could screw IPO-ready companies - jonbaer
https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/09/with-sec-workers-offline-the-government-shutdown-could-screw-ipo-ready-companies/
======
verdverm
A material risk that goes into their prospectus perhaps?

